
Changing Date to January 19, 2038 disables Android devices (2011) - JamilD
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=16899
======
georgeevil
In my understanding this problem is related to the definition of time_t type
in C/C++. It is defined by UNIX/Linux OS system libraries on 32 bit systems as
a 32 bit varable. Thus whatever software that relies on it has the 2038
problem.

